# Rivarossi diesels and DCC



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Looking through some boxes of my train HO stuff I found a couple brand new rivarossi diesels. E8s. Has anybody converted one of these to DCC? I know these are not the
greatest diesel train engines. I have not run these but a friend of mine had some and they ran pretty smooth. Install should be really easy. Plastic frame so motor should be isolated.
And all kinds of room under the shell. Draw backs are single powered truck, and I think single 
truck power pickup. Motor looks strong, and needs weight. Let me know if you have any experience with them and DCC. Thanks.


----------



## Mark R. (Jan 26, 2013)

The single powered truck shouldn't present much of a problem, but the single truck pick-up will be its downfall as DCC is much more sensitive to power drops than their DC counterparts.

What I would recommend (and have done on installations like these) is to install a TCS Stay Alive module ....

http://www.tcsdcc.com/public_html/Customer_Content/Products/Keep-Alive/Keep-Alive.php

These can be installed onto any decoder. Instructions for other brands can be found here ....

http://www.members.optusnet.com.au/mainnorth/alive.htm

These little miracle workers will get your engine across any intermittent power gaps and make that engine act like it has all wheel pickup.

Mark.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Not familiar with these locos, but the question comes
to mind, can you add power pick up to the truck that
does not have it? My guess is that the motorized truck
does not have power pickup, it would be the most difficult.

If it is the non motorized truck, adding a power pickup should
be very simple.

Don


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Both are good ideas, thanks.
Power pickup will be the problem. You really don't hear much about rivarossi diesels.
Many of my rivarossi steam engines are from Model Expo days.


----------



## EMD_GP9 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi. I have converted a Rivarossi E8 to DCC control.
The conversion was easy.
The wires from the motor to the bogies were cut and soldered to the appropriate decoder wires.
One wire comes from the motor bogie and the other from the front bogie.
The decoder motor wires were soldered to the motor and an LED with resistor was fitted at the front and wired to the decoder.
The decoder was stuck to the chassis with double sided tape.
Photos.



Decoder and motor wiring.

LED and wiring.




Hope this helps.

Regards, Colin.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks EMD_GP9. Nice job. Glad I am not the only one that wants to convert one of these.
How did it work out. Decent runner? Do you have power pickup problems?


----------



## EMD_GP9 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi Mopac.
I must admit I have not used it much but it seems to run OK.
I have Peco code 83 track and have no problems with stalling over crossings etc.
The main problem is lack of power due to a small motor and only four driven wheels.
I bought it as I did not have an E8 example for my UP based layout but now I have a proto 2000 A-B-A setup with two units powered ( 24 wheels) so I use that nowdays.
Good luck with the conversion.
Regards, colin.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Shay was telling me some time ago that the rivarossi would not pull a 2% grade with a load. With a plastic base they are light. Could add some weight. I some how ended up with 3 A-A sets. 1 powered and 1 dummy on each. All new and never ran. I wouldn't worry about them except I Have nice passenger trains for each. Missouri Pacific, American Orient Express, and Chicago & Alton. Like you, I picked up a couple Proto 2000Missouri Pacifics in case the rivarossi didn't work out. Doesn't hurt to have some spare power. My over do layout will be fairly flat so they might work. They just need to run, not doing switching with them. Thanks Colin.


----------

